

Water vapour absorption in the clear atmosphere of a Neptune-sized exoplanet - grahamel
http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v513/n7519/full/nature13785.html

======
grahamel
A little more detail and an interview with Jonathan Fraine in the Washington
Post, [http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/20...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-
science/wp/2014/09/24/scientists-hit-new-milestone-in-search-for-water-on-
planets-outside-our-solar-system/)

